# Amazon Black Friday Braun bargain



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

I picked this up recently for an indecent price in the Amazon Black Friday sale:










I love Brauns and have wanted one of these for ages.

It's superb, better than I expected. A worthy addition to my collection.


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

That looks to be an interesting piece! I have this one:










It's very comfy and legible for daily office/workshop use - I got it for about 40% of the RRP from memory! 

Have you got any more pics of yours?


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

This is it sized and on. I must say, it's a comfy watch. I have a lower spec Braun and I've always found Bauhaus designs intriguing.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I like that, very clear readout. I have one which came free with a Braun razor, possibly twenty years ago. Braun repaired it once. Love Braun designs, there are dozens on the German Conrad website.










mike


----------



## Y7TSY (Dec 5, 2016)

Never even heard of these, just looked through some of the different models. Love the simplicity of them will definetly need to keep an eye out on anymore amazon deals!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I keep seeing these and just thought Braun made hairdryers! Seem to have a following though :thumbsup:


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

The prestige range are especially nice. I want one like Raffleticket next.


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

This is my other Braun. Does nothing except time and date.










The BN0106SL has virtually everything, all controlled from the EasySkroll wheel thing.


----------

